# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Το πράσινο Linux δείχνει τον δρόμο στα Windows

## ice

Ανεξάρτητες έρευνες έδειξαν ότι το Red Hat Linux καταναλώνει έως και 12% λιγότερη ενέργεια από τα Windows Server 2008, όταν είναι εγκατεστημένο σε πανομοιότυπο hardware με αυτό του λειτουργικού της Microsoft

H έρευνα είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντική καθώς έρχεται σε μία περίοδο οπού, πρώτον, το ενεργειακό κόστος έχει εκτοξευθεί στα ύψη και δεύτερον, οι μηχανισμοί μείωσης της ενεργειακής κατανάλωσης υποστηρίζονται ένθερμα.

Τα λειτουργικά που δοκιμάστηκαν ήταν τα Windows Server 2008 Enterprise Edition, SUSE Enterprise Linux 10 SP1 και Red Hat Enterprise Linux (RHEL) 5.1 σε τέσσερις server υπολογιστές εταιρειών όπως οι Dell, IBM και HP(2)

Πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας στην ικανότητα εξοικονόμησης ενέργειας από τα συστήματα ήταν και το διαθέσιμο firmware μίας και αυτό καθορίζει την υποστήριξη του throttle-back μηχανισμού των επεξεργαστών. Ο throttle-back μηχανισμός δείχνει στο λειτουργικό σύστημα το δρόμο προς την χαμηλότερη κατανάλωση, θέτοντας τον server σε προφίλ χαμηλής δραστηριότητας όταν αυτό φυσικά είναι εφικτό.


from http://www.pcw.gr

----------


## compiler

Και που να τα σύγκριναν με BSD !
Ειναι σαφές οτι το linux κανει καλύτερο resource managment στον kernel του απο τα win και αντιστοιχα το bsd απο τα linux ...

----------


## harrylaos

> Και που να τα σύγκριναν με BSD !
> Ειναι σαφές οτι το linux κανει καλύτερο resource managment στον kernel του απο τα win και αντιστοιχα το bsd απο τα linux ...


Ετσι μπραβο, Να τα λεμε ολα με το ονομα τους...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> Και που να τα σύγκριναν με BSD !
> Ειναι σαφές οτι το linux κανει καλύτερο resource managment στον kernel του απο τα win και αντιστοιχα το bsd απο τα linux ...
> 
> 
> Ετσι μπραβο, Να τα λεμε ολα με το ονομα τους...


Μήπως υπερβάλλετε λίγο;
Έχει κανένας άλλος kernel -πλην Linux- π.χ. tickless support;
Λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------

